# DT Swiss M 1800 SL + M 1800



## modi__ (27. Oktober 2009)

So, da gibt es nun also einen "speziell fuer Canyon entwickelten" LRS. Bleibt nur die Frage was davon zu halten ist. Duerfte ja einige Leute interessieren, zumal der LRS ja in den beliebtesten AMs 9,8 und 7 verbaut ist. Daher denke ich ist ein eigener kleiner Thread recht angebracht. Fragen die es zu klaeren gaebe:

1. Wo ist der Unterschied der beiden LRS?

2. Liegt das Gewicht tatsaechlich bei 1800g, wie die Namensgebung vermuten laesst? Bei Cube wird ja die DT Logik mit den Gewichtsangaben im Namen bei den "eigenen" Laufraedern auch nicht eingehalten (z.B. XPW 1600). Auch das "SL" deutet darauf hin, dass das Gewicht nicht bei 1800g liegt, dann waeren ja beide gleich schwer (auf der Canyon Seite ist jedoch von "nochmals gewichtsoptimiert" die Rede).

3. Aus welchen Teilen besteht der LRS, bzw. mit welchen Teilen ist er "verwandt"? Ein EX 1750 laesst ja praktisch auch "nachbauen", die Teile entstammen also dem normalen Sortiment, wie schaut es bei den "M 1800" aus? Vergleiche zu den M 1600 und X 1800 sind wohl naheliegend.

Also vielleicht weiss ja jemand mehr! 
An dieser Stelle faende ich es auch ganz nett wenn sich einer der Canyon Leute hier aeussern koennte. Meiner Meinung nach seid ihr das der Fangemeinde und den Kaufinteressierten schuldig. Spaetestens bei den ersten Auslieferungen wird eh nach gewogen und zerlegt, dann kommt eh alles raus Im Cube Lager sind ja auch Viele veraergert ueber deren "Politik". Also nutzt die Chance wilden Geruechte im Keim zu ersticken!
Karten auf den Tisch!

(Entschuldigt die fehlenden Umlaute, hab gerade nur ne Englische Tastatur zur Verfuegung.)


----------



## 2slow4U (27. Oktober 2009)

Würde mich auch interessieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sugarbiker (28. Oktober 2009)

Würde mich auch interessieren... 

Canyon mehr Infos !


----------



## Pedä__ (28. Oktober 2009)

Das fragen wir uns alle...


----------



## sugarbiker (29. Oktober 2009)

Anscheinend weiss Canyon selbst nicht was DT Swiss da liefert, oder doch ??


----------



## mstaab_canyon (29. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

das M1800 Laufrad basiert auf der gleichen Nabe wie der bekannte X1800 XC Laufradsatz, der Unterschied zu diesem liegt in einer neuen 19mm Felge, welche auch für die AM Bereich üblichen 2,4" Reifen geeignet ist. Der Unterschied zwischen M1800 und M1800 SL liegt in den verbauten Komponenten bei Speiche/Nippel/Nabe, welche beim SL leichter sind. Ähnlich bei der XC Variante X1800SL und X1650. DT selbst hat einen neuen Aftermarket Laufradsatz, den M1600 mit ähnlichen, aber etwas leichteren Parts.

Wir haben die Namen bewusst an die DT Swiss Nomenklatur angepasst damit der Kunde die Laufräder richtig einordnen kann.

Viele Grüße

Michael


----------



## sugarbiker (29. Oktober 2009)

Danke


----------



## modi__ (29. Oktober 2009)

Na das ist doch schon mal was, vielen Dank an dieser Stelle fuer die Infos.
Bleibt jedoch die Frage nach dem genauen Gewicht (Normal vs. SL) im Vergleich zum Namen. Ist nun der normale M 1800 um die 1800g (bei gleicher Nabe wie X1800 und breiterer Felge wohl eher etwas darueber, oder?) oder passen die 1800g zur SL Version? 
Die beiden Laufraeder scheinen auf jeden Fall mal keine totale Mogelpackung zu sein, wie das bei Cube der Fall ist. Natuerlich gibt es immer bessere, aber ich wage zu behaupten das die Teile fuer den Preis recht brauchbar sind.


----------



## Cortezsi (29. Oktober 2009)

modi schrieb:


> Die beiden Laufraeder scheinen auf jeden Fall mal keine totale Mogelpackung zu sein, wie das bei Cube der Fall ist. Natuerlich gibt es immer bessere, aber ich wage zu behaupten das die Teile fuer den Preis recht brauchbar sind.



Wie meinst Du das mit den Cube LRS?


----------



## modi__ (29. Oktober 2009)

> Wie meinst Du das mit den Cube LRS?


Cube verbaut auch DT Swiss Laufräder die es nicht auf dem freien Markt gibt und scheint da ein x für ein u zu verkaufen.
Hier


----------



## Lorenz_B (4. November 2009)

habe nochmal genauere infos bekommen:
in den laufrädern ist eine auf den dt 340 basierende nabe verbaut.
der unterschied zwischen m 1800 sl und m 1800 liegt darin, 
dass die nabe bei den sl einen alu freilauf hat und dass alu nippel verbaut werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zwergenwerfer (24. November 2009)

bis zu wieviel KG Fahrergewicht sind die denn freigebeben?


----------



## sugarbiker (24. November 2009)

beim gelieferten Bike sind zwar Zertifikate von DT Swiss dabei, aber keine Hinweise auf eine Gewichtsbeschränkung.

Dann gilt die generelle Beschränkung von Canyon Bikes...


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (24. November 2009)

würd ich auch so sehen, hab nur auf der HP von dt swiss ne gewichtsbeschränkung auf 90kg be den xr 1450 und x 1800 gesehen.

Wie ist denn die generelle Gewichtsberschränkung bei canyon?


----------



## sugarbiker (24. November 2009)

laut Handbuch 120 kg


----------



## dasLasso (2. Dezember 2009)

hi, ein paar fragen:

1.- ist die M1800 (ist ja eine bezeichnung für Canyon) vom typ und den eigenschaften her vergleichbar mir der DT SWISS X-1800 XC DISC (ca. 300 )

2.- möchte mir fürs AM 7.0 einen zweiten LRS zulegen, für gröberes geläuf in den bergen, auch mal park (anfänger!!!), welche muss/sollte es sein
 die  DT SWISS FR-2350 (ca. 800 ) oder reicht diese  DT SWISS E-2200 (ca. 420 )

3.- empfehlenswerte alternativen?

4.- Reifen dann Big Betty, tuts, oder? Soll auch noch längerer uphill möglich sein


----------



## dasLasso (9. Dezember 2009)

..wer lesen kann, is' im vorteil.meine 1. frage war ja echt daneben....

der M1800 besteht aus der M480 Felge, 559x19,5 und 28 Speichen, ist eingestuft als XM bei DT.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## renntiger (13. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich hätte einen evtl. passenden Laufradsatz aus einem Canyon AM 2009 abzugeben, siehe PM an Dich.


----------



## sugarbiker (14. April 2010)

im M 1800 SL sind folgende Naben verbaut:

DT 370 VR Nabe 15mm Steck
DT 370 HR


----------



## sugarbiker (16. April 2010)

dasLasso schrieb:


> ..wer lesen kann, is' im vorteil.meine 1. frage war ja echt daneben....
> 
> der M1800 besteht aus der M480 Felge, 559x19,5 und 28 Speichen, ist eingestuft als XM bei DT.




offiz. hat die DT Swiss M480 Felge eine Lochzahl von 32.....

montiert ist aber definitiv eine 28-Loch Felge


----------



## postpunk (5. Mai 2010)

Weiß jemand von Euch ob der M 1800 auch tubeless geeignet ist?

Vielen Dank,

Andi


----------



## Fünfender (7. Juli 2010)

Moin,

kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich eine M 1800 Ersatzfelge her bekomme oder welche nun als Alternative in Frage kommt? Brauche dringend Ersatz da meine Felge beschädigt ist.

Offensichtlich ist diese ja nicht im freien Handel verfügbar und die Firma Canyon ist innerhalb von drei Arbeitstagen nicht in der Lage mir eine Auskunft über Preis und Lieferfähigkeit zu erteilen. Bin stinksauer auf die Bude!

Grüße

Fünfender


----------



## Strider (7. Juli 2010)

Na ja genau die Felge gibt es nicht im Handel aber falls du bei DT Swiss bleiben willst gibt es da ja ähnliche Modelle. Je nachdem wieviel du ausgeben willst z.B. die X1800 oder die M1600


----------



## Fünfender (7. Juli 2010)

Habe gerade bei dem Fachhändler meines Vertrauens nachgefragt. Der sagte mir, für die DT Systemlaufräder gäbe es gar keine einzelnen Felgen, sondern nur das gesamte Laufrad. Stimmt das? 

Grüße

Kim


----------



## modi__ (7. Juli 2010)

Da die Diskussion ja nie wirklich geklärt wurde (verschiedene Angaben?!?), könnte sich ja jetzt vielleicht mal jemand äußern der ein entsprechendes Bike mit den Laufräder sein eigen nennt und die Teile schon mal nachgewogen oder zerlegt hat. Jetzt müsste sich ja endgültig klären lassen was für Teile verbaut wurden. Bei den XC Fahrern wurde das Thema ja etwas ausführlicher besprochen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=443586&highlight=1650 
Auch bei Canyon selbst scheint man sich ja mit dem Thema befasst zu haben. Doch die Statements beziehen sich alle auf die Laufräder der XC Reihen.
Also wenn jemand entsprechendes Infos hat, her damit!


----------



## Vincy (11. Juli 2010)

***


----------



## freeridefritz (9. März 2011)

Hi, ich brauche Ersatzspeichen für den besagten Laufradsatz (Vorderrad, M 1800, 2010er Nerve 7.0 AM).  

Weiß jemand woher ich die bekomme? Canyon ? DT Swiss ? nem Händler? Muss evtl. das vordere Laufrad komplett neu einspeichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bartoy (9. März 2011)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> würd ich auch so sehen, hab nur auf der HP von dt swiss ne gewichtsbeschränkung auf 90kg be den xr 1450 und x 1800 gesehen.
> 
> Wie ist denn die generelle Gewichtsberschränkung bei canyon?



http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter...ies_id=8&supportcenter_articles_id=141&page=1

Alle DT Swiss LR bis auf den EX sind nur bis 90kg "zugelassen".


----------



## Vincy (11. März 2011)

freeridefritz schrieb:


> Hi, ich brauche Ersatzspeichen für den besagten Laufradsatz (Vorderrad, M 1800, 2010er Nerve 7.0 AM).
> 
> Weiß jemand woher ich die bekomme? Canyon ? DT Swiss ? nem Händler? Muss evtl. das vordere Laufrad komplett neu einspeichen


 
Das sind handelsübliche DT Swiss Competion, Speichenlänge steht auf den roten Aufklebern. Bekommt man in jeden Bikeladen.


----------



## derwolf02 (28. September 2011)

Ich habe den DT Swiss M1800 "designed for Canyon" LRS. Den würde ich gerne von normalem Schnellspanner auf X12 Steckachse umbauen. Auf meine Anfrage wurde mir vom Merida Centurion - Vertrieb (an den meine Anfrage von DT Swiss weitergeleitet wurde - warum auch immer) mitgeteilt, dass das Umbaukit 70718940 für diese Naben passen würde.

Heute kam der Kit und ich musste nach Entfernen des Rotors feststellen, dass der Innendurchmesser des Lagers des Rotors KLEINER ist als der Außendurchmesser der neuen Achse des Nachrüstkits! Ich habe die Umbauaktion deshalb gestoppt, weil eine Montage unmöglich sein wird.

Kann es sein, dass es verschiedene Ausführungen des M1800 Laufradsatzes gibt, und dass die Canyon-Variante nicht auf X12 umgebaut werden kann?


----------



## Vincy (28. September 2011)

Die Canyon-Varianten kann man nicht auf X-12 umrüsten, da die ein Klinken Freilaufsystem haben (DT 370/SL mit Two Pawl)). 
Das geht nur mit DT-Naben, die Zahnscheiben haben (zB DT 240/340/350 mit Star Ratchet).
http://dtswiss-onlineshop.de/index.php?page=content&coID=17&xedb75=1a9ed55bb2a35f3142696332eb70c10d
http://dtswiss-onlineshop.de/index.php?page=content&coID=12
http://dtswiss-onlineshop.de/index.php?page=content&coID=16


----------



## ShogunZ (23. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ist die VR Nabe auch auf eine 20mm Achse umbaubar?


----------



## sugarbiker (24. Januar 2012)

nein, only one way


----------



## ShogunZ (25. Januar 2012)

Danke schon mal, d.h. ich kann das Vorderrad dann auf 9mm QR umrüsten, richtig?! Kann mir jemand sagen , woher ich dieses Kit bekomm?


----------



## sugarbiker (26. Januar 2012)

nein, du kannst nur beim dem vorhandenen System bleiben
Vorne QR15, hinten Standard Schnellspanner


----------



## sugarbiker (4. März 2012)

Hallo,
wer noch einen 2010er AM8 - DT SWISS M1800SL Laufradsatz günstig haben möchte - ich habe meinen im bikemarkt zum Verkauf stehen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (24. Juni 2012)

Hallo, haben ein Granite Chief von Rose und da sind auch M 1800er LRS verbaut, sind das die gleichen wie bei Canyon? Und kann mir jemand sagen welche Maulweite die genau haben?
Besten Dank


----------



## Vincy (24. Juni 2012)

Bei Rose sind das Original DT Swiss M1800. Die Felgen (M480) haben Maulweite 19,5mm. Die Felgen sind aber bei beiden Versionen gleich, nur nicht die Naben.


----------



## Enduristenpro (28. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 
Im 2011er Nerve Xc 7 sind ja die DT x1700 verbaut, die Naben in diesem LRS sind meines Wissens nach die DT 370 SL , oder irre ich mich da ? Jetz kommt die eigendliche Frage, und zwar ob man diese nabe von 15 mm auf normalen Schnellspanner umbauen kann ? Und wenn ja, wo bekommt man das Umrüstkit her ? Habe schon mal ein bisschen geschaut, aber nichts gefunden.


----------



## Vincy (30. September 2012)

Sind DT 370, die kann man nicht umrüsten.
Vielleicht kannst aber auch mit jemandem das VR tauschen. 
Ansonsten ist der mit dem X1800 vergleichbar.


----------



## derwolf02 (30. September 2012)

Enduristenpro schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Im 2011er Nerve Xc 7 sind ja die DT x1700 verbaut, die Naben in diesem LRS sind meines Wissens nach die DT 370 SL , oder irre ich mich da ? Jetz kommt die eigendliche Frage, und zwar ob man diese nabe von 15 mm auf normalen Schnellspanner umbauen kann ? Und wenn ja, wo bekommt man das Umrüstkit her ? Habe schon mal ein bisschen geschaut, aber nichts gefunden.



Mit deinen Laufrädern kenn ich mich nicht aus. Ich rate die aber, bei Canyon direkt zu fragen. Ich wollte meine Canyon Laufräder auf X12 umrüsten und hab bei Centurion (DT Vertrieb) gefragt, ob das ginge. Die meinten Ja. Hab dann das Kit bestellt und es ging doch nicht, weil zwar DT370 auf der Nabe stand, das aber eine spezielle, nicht umrüstbare Canyon Ausführung war. Also unbedingt auf Miniaufkleber wie "designed for Canyon" oder so achten bzw. in Koblenz anrufen


----------



## Enduristenpro (17. Oktober 2012)

Oki doki, danke euch 2 für die Antwort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

